# tribunal des flagrants délits



## lavalli81

Ciao a tutti,
 in un testo che parla di un processo a un grande boss mafioso, viene nominato il "tribunal des flagrants délits". 
Il testo è in francese, ma parla di un processo che si tiene negli Stati Uniti negli anni '30. 
La situazione è questa: il boss in questione viene ritenuto colpevole dei reati per cui è incriminato; prima di procedere alla lettura della sentenza il giudice chiede all'incaricato del "tribunal des flagrants délits" di leggere il suo fascicolo riguardante il boss in questione. 

La frase in cui si trova l'espressione è la seguente: _"Je demande maintenant qu'il soit fait lecture du dossier préparé par monsieur Halpern, chargé des libérations conditionnelles auprès du *tribunal des flagrants délits*, concernant le sieur Luciano". 

_
Dopo alcune ricerche non sono riuscita a capire di che cosa si occupi questo tribunale né quale possa essere il suo corrispondente in italiano.
Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi? 
Spero di aver dato sufficienti informazioni!
Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Lavilli,
Il s'agit certainement de la comparution immédiate (Voir Wiki ICI). N'étant pas versé dans ce domaine, je ne saurais guère en dire plus, surtout qu'on parle ici d'une ancienne appellation correspondant à une procédure des années 30, américaine de surcroît. 
In quanto alla traduzione in italiano, mi dispiace, ma non ne ho la più pallida idea .
Ciao.


----------



## lavalli81

Merci matoupaschat! Mi hai dato una buona pista, in qualche modo troverò una soluzione, magari puntando su una traduzione più generica...grazie ancora!


----------



## Ragio

Ciao a tutti,
il testo riporta l’adattamento francese di cariche e strutture giudiziarie americane  che non trovano corrispondenza nei diversi ordinamenti giudiziari. Da una piccola ricerca su Internet ho scoperto che Irving W. Halpern svolgeva le sue funzioni  presso un tribunale della Contea di New York, che sino al 1962 fungeva da *tribunale penale superiore* (non cito i termini originali inglesi perché credo che non sia ammesso in questo forum).


----------



## lavalli81

Ragio, scusa il ritardo nel risponderti, ero convinta di averlo già fatto. Grazie mille per la tua segnalazione, è stata molto utile. Un saluto!


----------



## EdenMartin

Ciao a tutti, a quanto sembra si sta parlando di un "processo per direttissima" (in flagranza di reato). Non so nulla delle procedure statunitensi, ma in Italia non esiste un "tribunale" che si occupi in modo esclusivo di questo tipo di procedura. Nella traduzione occorrerà quindi un supplemento di documentazione per trovare una soluzione adeguata.


----------



## lavalli81

Esatto, ottima osservazione. Ho avuto la possibilità di dare diverse opzioni a chi mi aveva richiesto questa traduzione, che sceglierà quella che riterrà più consona. Davvero grazie mille a tutti!


----------

